# Solved: MS Access 97 SP2



## kdd9 (Mar 25, 2005)

Hi. I recently ran a Housecall scan and it detected a couple of vulnerabilities:

The first one reads:
"A denial of service (DoS) vulnerability exists in Outlook Express that could cause the said program to fail. The malformed email should be removed before restarting Outlook Express in order to regain its normal operation."

The suggested fix was a link named MS04-018.
I DL this from MS and _after_ the DL was complete a window popped up and informed me that this upgrade requires XP. (I am running 98SE).
So I found the thing and deleted it.

The second one reads:
"A remote code execution vulnerability exists in MSN Messenger that could allow an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerable to take complete control of the affected system."

The suggested fix was a link named MS05-022.
I DL this from MS and it puts a more updated version of MSN Messenger 6.2 onto my computer.

A few moments later, I notice a program called *MS Access 97 SP2* in my Control Panel Add/Remove Programs list.
I have never noticed this before and have no idea what it is. My question is, "Should I leave this MS Access 97 SP2 program in there or can I delete it?"
I try not to keep anything that is unnecessary on my computer.

Thanks for the help.

kdd9


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The FAQ for the DOS patch MS04-018 says:

"Are Windows 98, Windows 98 Second Edition, or Windows Millennium Edition critically affected by any of the vulnerabilities that are addressed in this security bulletin?

No. None of these vulnerabilities are critical in severity on Windows 98, on Windows 98 Second Edition, or on Windows Millennium Edition."

So you don't need it.

Re MS Access, that suggests it is Access (Database software, part of MS Office 97).


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Leave the SR2 install in there. It is a good idea to install it if all you have is a SR1 version of MS Office. I install it every time I do a new MS Office install in one of my offices.


----------

